# IRO Rob Roy



## messofzero (Nov 14, 2005)

This may be in the wrong forum, but it does come with a flip flop and i do plan to run it fixed. So bear with me.

I'm almost positive that this is the bike I'm going to buy. The Rob Roy seems like a really versatile bike, with the flip flop, rack and fender eyelets, etc, it all seems to add up into a great deal.

Am I missing anything? Can any of you give me positive or negative aspects of this bike? Any comments and info would be helpful, and pics of your IRO set ups wouldn't be too shabby either.


----------



## fixintogo (Nov 14, 2005)

messofzero said:


> pics of your IRO set ups wouldn't be too shabby either.



Go to www.fixedgeargallery.com, and look for the two search features. Under the one that says "search for your marque," type in IRO, then click "fix me up." You'll get at least 30 images of IRO fixies, mostly Jamie Roys, but several Rob Roys as well, like this one: www.fixedgeargallery.com/2005/aug/MattJohnston.htm#image_2

As long as you're okay with the swoopy seatstays and the color, my only concern would be the sizing. They seem a little odd, in that the "56" has a 52 cm seat tube and a 55 cm top tube. The "58" has a 54 cm seat tube and a 56 cm top tube. These aren't weird numbers in and of themselves, but I don't understand how the "size" of the bike is determined, if not by seat tube or top tube length. I'm sure there's a method to their madness, but I'd be sure to communicate your exact measurements when ordering. 

Also, the seat tube angle is listed as 75.5 degrees. If accurate, that's mighty steep -- more like a track bike than a cyclocrosser, which are typically around 73 degrees.

I understand that Tony at IRO has a very good reputation for customer service; again, I'd be sure to ask plenty of questions regarding fit and geometry.


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

*Just got mine*

I just finished setting up a Rob Roy as a fixie commuter; fenders, rack, the whole deal. I have the deluxe wheelset (IRO hubs and Velocity deep V rims) and I'm running 28's. The quality is very nice and the bike went together with no problems at all. The ride is nice; smooth over the rough stuff without feeling too soft. The word I'd use for the handling is stable. My first couple of rides I was thinking that the handling was a little slow but as I've gotten used to it I've decided that was unfair. It's stable but still more than capable of carving through downtown traffic at rush hour. Keep in mind that my geared bike is a Curtlo made to fit me and I sometimes think that bike is telepathic it responds so quickly. I have a 110 mm stem on the Rob Roy and I think that might be slowing the handling down a little.
The geometry works well for me. I have a 32" inseam and I went with the 56 cm frame. I have about a half inch of standover clearance. 
Tony was great to work with. Walked through the available parts with me and helped me set it up the way I wanted for commuting. FYI, the frame is available in red as well as the blue that is shown on the web site. It's a deep red, not too flashy (at least not flashy for red). I don't have any pictures yet. 
I haven't tried it as a cross bike but I can definitely recommend it as a commuter and all around fun bike.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

The geometry looks funny because the head tube angle is a lot lower than the seat tube angle. The frames are also compact geometry, sloping top tube, I think. I would have gotten one of these, but the top tube of their largest size was way too short for me. The stock hubs he sells are fixed/free flip-flop. The color is much better in person than in the pictures. The blue is a bit richer than it looks. A friend of mine bought one, and it builds up pretty nice, I think.


----------

